# Places to find work?



## Cartersconstruction (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm currently working for a regional which is going great. They treat me well and have been more than fair with me so far. The only problem is they just don't have the amount of work that I'm looking for. They steadily give me about 10-15 work orders a week. And they let me know that up front, it was what I was looking for in the start because i just wanted to do it on my weeks off at my current job to make sure this was something i wanted to do. And I've decided it is. I really enjoy this type of work. I feel like it’s probably all in the company you work for as the experience you will get out of it. 

So my question is:

How do i go about finding more work? I have looked everywhere but no one seems to have any type of work here. I'm covering the Winston-Salem NC area and all surrounding areas (Greensboro, Hickory, Statesville and Charlotte) 
I know there is work here but finding who has the contract is not working out so well. I have looked up all the nationals and regionals I can find, then I check them here to see what people are saying about them. If I like what I see I give them a call and see if they need anyone in my area. But have had no luck at all. Just looking for a little help on where I should be looking, or is there a website that I don't know about or something like that.


I know a lot of you talk about working direct. Who do you guys call? Who do you ask for? I made a call to a few realtor’s today and a bank and told them I had a property preservation crew and was calling to see if they needed any vendors to help maintain their property’s and they acted like they had no clue what it was talking about. 

Thanks Guys and Gals.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

Driving around and spotting properties with a Realtor sign that need attention and calling those agents directly works well. It's the old vacuum cleaner salesman strategy of selling people their own dirt.


----------



## TexasP&P (May 22, 2015)

If you like REO work...go to www.reoindustrydirectory.com
Search your zip codes and it should list a bunch of the reo agents in the area. They can be really good contacts to have. They are hit or miss though. I get a few jobs every now and then from an agent I found there, but now it seems a lot of them either go through the nationals, or they have a guy that will do a 100 CY trashout for $200 with a smile on his face. But also, try to reach out to local and regional banks in your area. If they don't farm out their mortgages, they could be a good source.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Just out of curiosity would these regionals be OSB or OBS or S&k by any chance..I was just wondering which regional was treating well. sound like a great company.. care to share their name.


----------



## Cartersconstruction (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks for the input so far guys. I'm very new so still learning. I know that at some point if i want to make a good living I'm going to have to work direct, which i wish i could right now. But the experience I'm getting right now will better me to help me know what I'm doing if the opportunity does present itself. 100 CY for 200, that's insane. How could you make any money, anyway that's another topic for another time.

When you say Local and regional banks are you talking about for ex: Like Wells fargo? or a different type of bank? I just don't want to sound like a big of an idiot when calling a bank as i sound right now. Who do i ask for? Do i call that bank its self or like the corporate headquarters and who do i ask to speak with? is it the same for realtor offices?


----------



## Cartersconstruction (Jul 16, 2015)

Zuse, Its Edgemark solutions. They pay every week and I've yet to have an issue, Other than not getting as much work as id like. Good thing about them paying every week is if they did try and screw you then you would only be out a weeks worth of invoices.The pay may be low for what your use to, The grass cuts are the low $25 bucks with the extra $10 over 1 foot, bid after 3 foot. but they are a good company in all other aspects i can think of. I have went pretty far for them (300-400 mile round trips) but they always give me a great trip charge to make the day worth my wild. I don't exactly remember where your from off the top of my head but i know they have a lot of work and need contractors out near the NC coast.

I wish they had more work near me, if they did i wouldn't be looking for another company at all. If you or anyone know of anything near me id appreciate the favor  I didn't want to post asking for the name of any company's as i feel like that information here is like gold. I don't mind sharing information as none of you are really anywhere near me so it's not like were competing against each other.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Cartersconstruction said:


> Zuse, Its Edgemark solutions. They pay every week and I've yet to have an issue, Other than not getting as much work as id like. Good thing about them paying every week is if they did try and screw you then you would only be out a weeks worth of invoices.The pay may be low for what your use to, The grass cuts are the low $25 bucks with the extra $10 over 1 foot, bid after 3 foot. but they are a good company in all other aspects i can think of. I have went pretty far for them (300-400 mile round trips) but they always give me a great trip charge to make the day worth my wild. I don't exactly remember where your from off the top of my head but i know they have a lot of work and need contractors out near the NC coast.
> 
> I wish they had more work near me, if they did i wouldn't be looking for another company at all. If you or anyone know of anything near me id appreciate the favor  I didn't want to post asking for the name of any company's as i feel like that information here is like gold. I don't mind sharing information as none of you are really anywhere near me so it's not like were competing against each other.


So let get this straight, you just work on the weekends because your day job?and you are traveling up to 300 to 400 miles in some trips for them, and getting gas money for the distance.

Let me put it to you like this after my discount i seriously doubt we cut anything under 50.00 if we do its a condo.

I really don't know much about Edgemark but if your getting paid every week that's great.

But as far as me i have about 1/2 of NC covered, but we don't pay every week. But we do pay, even tho its on a 30 days scale. I do recall sending you a email sometime ago about work, I saw your add under the classified section. never got a reply back, im sure i sent it under my company name with my contact info.

Which i would rather not have displayed here on these anonymous boards.

You might want to contract me, i can put you in touch with me some folks that work for me in that area.

I have a couple of secretary's in my office that might want to talk to you. Im sure they could work with you. But then again i wouldn't want to jeopardize that relationship you have with Edgemark.

And the answer to your question is yes i have more work that you can possibly do. Even if i keep in in a 50 mile radius. 

But its good to hear a regional is treating you so well.


----------



## Cartersconstruction (Jul 16, 2015)

Zuse.

I had a job where I was working 7 days on and 7 days off. The company had 4 shift. A day and a night crew for 7 days then that crew got off and the other day and night crew came on for 7 days. Things had got slow with the company which is why I started looking into doing this to start with. So when I first started out yes I was working my day job 7 days then this for 7 days. But now the day job has went away. As of this past Friday which is why I'm in such a panic to find work. They cut my day and night shift due to having to keep the plant closed for 2 weeks out of the month. They told us if things did pick up we would be called back but who has time to wait around for that. I can draw but with what i was making the unemployment won’t be enough to get by until I could find another job.

I have traveled pretty far for them not every day it’s been a here and there thing, they couldn’t get anyone to pick it up and offered me a great trip charge so I accepted. I know the money is low for what you and others make, but to what I was making it’s definably not low to me. I was able to make as much in two days as my full pay checks. Anyways, I would love to touch base with you, as of now I am looking for full time work and Edegemakr can’t provide that for me.
I tried to private message you but for some reason they won’t send. If you don’t mind send me a Email and I can give you my phone number or you can give me yours. 
My email is [email protected]

Thank you, and I appreciate all of your help.


----------



## deputy138 (Sep 1, 2015)

*trip charge*

I have clients who pay me 50cents a mile, thats pretty good money. Main thing!!!!! You must prove your honesty to these clients, so many people scamming the nationals.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Cartersconstruction said:


> Zuse.
> 
> I had a job where I was working 7 days on and 7 days off. The company had 4 shift. A day and a night crew for 7 days then that crew got off and the other day and night crew came on for 7 days. Things had got slow with the company which is why I started looking into doing this to start with. So when I first started out yes I was working my day job 7 days then this for 7 days. But now the day job has went away. As of this past Friday which is why I'm in such a panic to find work. They cut my day and night shift due to having to keep the plant closed for 2 weeks out of the month. They told us if things did pick up we would be called back but who has time to wait around for that. I can draw but with what i was making the unemployment won’t be enough to get by until I could find another job.
> 
> ...


My contact info has been sent to your email. let me know if you got it.


----------



## Cartersconstruction (Jul 16, 2015)

Zuse said:


> My contact info has been sent to your email. let me know if you got it.


I got it, also sent you one back introducing myself. Thank you again.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Cartersconstruction said:


> I got it, also sent you one back introducing myself. Thank you again.


 I got it, thanks, and if you don't have aspen ID yet we will cover that for you. We do it for all the new Hires. Im going to have the girls send over price guide and and some forms for you to fill out.

It will Tuesday because of the holiday coming this weekend, were closing down the office on Friday threw Monday.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Zuse my friend,

You gotta get me a packet. I want to purchase a house on the beach and work winters only. Getting to dang cold here and missing the Carolinas. I will be in Charlotte the 17th then to Miami the 18th. You close to Charlotte?


----------



## Cartersconstruction (Jul 16, 2015)

Sounds good Zuse. I will talk to you more about it tomorrow.


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

I will personally vouch for Zuse's company and they're volume. Send me a PM if you want another opinion on them.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

No really I was offering to take Zuse to dinner


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Cartersconstruction said:


> Sounds good Zuse. I will talk to you more about it tomorrow.



I see you found my LinkedIn Group..It was good to talk with you today, after vacation we will move forward.

This will take some time so be patience.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

NCnewbie said:


> I will personally vouch for Zuse's company and they're volume. Send me a PM if you want another opinion on them.


Well thank you, the girls in the office, Linda to be Pacific called me today and said you broke the bank.. congratulations on making the highest payroll for the week. You know its sad when the contractor makes more than the boss..Damn you the man. That is some serious sick money for one week :vs_cool:

All those hours on the phone late at night surely paid off.. You know me being a pro and all.. :angel:


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> No really I was offering to take Zuse to dinner


Zuse would be proud to meet Wannaba for dinner or lunch, I know the a great spot to. The Blue Marlin is still open in the old train station down town by the capital. Best steak in town, comes with side fresh ground grits, and side of collard greens. We can flush it down with Amsterdam distilled gin and tonic with Florida green limes.

If your going down Hwy 95 from Charlotte your going to be to far out the way, but if you take 77 down from Charlotte to I-20 than you know you will pass right by me. We can meet downtown.

And yes i know you miss the Carolina's who wouldn't, But i got a better idea, instead of moving down just for winter why dont i Just put you on salary and you can come sit in the office with these 5 girls and run the damn whole show while i go out and hit the road and make some money. 

We can set your office up in the tanning room.


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

Zuse said:


> NCnewbie said:
> 
> 
> > I will personally vouch for Zuse's company and they're volume. Send me a PM if you want another opinion on them.
> ...



I'm still wondering if I'm reading the numbers right or if it's the post-op drugs side effects still playing tricks on me.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Zuse would be proud to meet Wannaba for dinner or lunch, I know the a great spot to. The Blue Marlin is still open in the old train station down town by the capital. Best steak in town, comes with side fresh ground grits, and side of collard greens. We can flush it down with Amsterdam distilled gin and tonic with Florida green limes.
> 
> If your going down Hwy 95 from Charlotte your going to be to far out the way, but if you take 77 down from Charlotte to I-20 than you know you will pass right by me. We can meet downtown.
> 
> ...


Thanks but NO THANKS for that job offer  actually we are flying and a 7 hour layover cuz I'm cheap and got the super discount fares.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

NCnewbie said:


> I'm still wondering if I'm reading the numbers right or if it's the post-op drugs side effects still playing tricks on me.


Yes bro those numbers are right..Oh and BTY, get those boys up to speed cuz its about to break lose.. 

Wells is moving the VA work around again. Service link just slammed us with 62 new orders and their still coming.. and its just 10:30 here.. damn emails are non stop.

I know you ain't doing Service link, in your area yet.. but their are begging me to take on more of the state than i can handle at this moment. So im holding back for now, but the coast is just breaking lose.

When you heal up, i think we are going to cut out a small area for you and see how you like working for them. Their tough and a roller coaster ride but i think you can handle it when your ready.:euro:


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Thanks but NO THANKS for that job offer  actually we are flying and a 7 hour layover cuz I'm cheap and got the super discount fares.


Just rent a damn car already, and I'll buy lunch. Couple of steaks at he Blue Marline a few drinks it should be over a couple hundred bucks..

I think your hinting around me driving up there to Charlotte and taking you the cheese cake factory.. The wait to get into that place is over an hour.. but the food and drinks are to die for. Watermelon hot sauce daiquiri is the best.


----------



## Cartersconstruction (Jul 16, 2015)

Zuse said:


> I see you found my LinkedIn Group..It was good to talk with you today, after vacation we will move forward.
> 
> This will take some time so be patience.


Was nice talking to you also. I look forward to what's to come.

I made one a few days ago, I was playing around with it some tonight. Seems complicated tho.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Where you stationed at? I thought you were in SC but not sure. Gotta take an extra check on bag to deliver to a NASCAR driver I know (he won't be there since he is out racing) then I'm free. What a guy does for box tickets....remember I'm cheap


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Where you stationed at? I thought you were in SC but not sure. Gotta take an extra check on bag to deliver to a NASCAR driver I know (he won't be there since he is out racing) then I'm free. What a guy does for box tickets....remember I'm cheap


Yes your correct, Platt Springs rd ring a bell, and Hwy 6 off I-20. 

7 hour layover, What the hell are you flying in on JETBLUE.. jeez, well i guess you will get to know Douglas airport vary well before you take off again.

Take a taxi over to the cheese cake factory, just make reservations before hand. Dress code is casual. Its only 25 minute ride form the airport. Menu reads like a book..

Box seats, Ha, RV in the middle of the track with a plat form on top. That's how its done my friend.. Carolina ******* style.. Just look for the one with a big blue and white palmetto tree on the side with the guys leaning over the side puking their guts out. while the girls in jean shorts are holding them by their boots.


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

Trust me a week laying in bed I'm itching to get healed up and back at it. Just discussed going out and training one of my guys on popping locks, have to see how I'm feeling tomorrow and if I'm up to riding around or not yet though. We looked at the price list for that other company before and it comes out pretty workable still so when I'm back up and at it I'm sure we can handle it.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

NCnewbie said:


> Trust me a week laying in bed I'm itching to get healed up and back at it. Just discussed going out and training one of my guys on popping locks, have to see how I'm feeling tomorrow and if I'm up to riding around or not yet though. We looked at the price list for that other company before and it comes out pretty workable still so when I'm back up and at it I'm sure we can handle it.


That right i remember now the girls sent you a price guide, Makes for great filler work during the winter. But yeah we don't fudge the numbers. We send them out just like we get them, Believe it not that's what makes us such a high volume outfit. We don't change anything, we send it out just like we get it. You would not believe the work we have to turn down just because we don't want it.

The girls in the office called me a mean SOB today..I said nice dont get sh*t done, the door to the tanning bed will stay locked until my work is done...LoL, Sabrina has falling in love with Jeff the new guy in Wilmington, he is 23 same age as her. So now he wont call me or anyone else in the office he just calls her only.. Its a damn mess, she makes Linda send all his work to her so she can process it, just so she has a reason to call him. I warned her to day to stay the F away from my contractors, but it fell on deaf ears as usual.


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

That's a lovely situation there, I want nothing to do with that kind of drama


----------

